# Dr Pol season 10 Episode 11



## OneFineAcre (Sep 24, 2016)

You got to watch this
Heavily bred cow with a DA
Maurine said she assisted on one of these when she worked at NC State Dairy


----------



## luvmypets (Sep 24, 2016)

I love Dr Pol. I will definitly watch it, it should be on the DVR.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Sep 24, 2016)

I was at our vets today to remove a scur on one of my does.
We've removed scurs off of kids ourselves before, but we thought it would be best to take her in so she could be sedated and to be sure to get the gouger in the proper spot.
They had a lady in there who is supposed to graduate vet school next year. I got to talking to her and I think I overwhelmed her LOL.
I figured she would "get it" and understand the fascinating (clinical) side of things like meningeal worm, heartworm, etc.

I think I scared her


----------

